# المنتدى منتدى عالم الموبايل البرامج والثيمــات والالعــاب والخلفيات والميلتيميديا قسم التطبيقات والثيمــات والالعــاب  تطبيق رمضانى دليلك فى شهر رمضان الكريم

## الاحمدين

تطبيق رمضانى دليلك فى شهر رمضان الكريم
يحتوى تطبيق رمضانى (Ramadany) على باقة متميزة من الخدمات و المعلومات اللتى يحتجها المسلم طوال شهر رمضان الكريم  مثل الاذكار  و امسكية رمضان و رسائل للتهنئة بشهر رمضان   بالاضافة الى مسابقة رمضانى (Ramadany) المجانية  الرائعة والمخصص لها جوائز و هدايا لجميع المشتركين  
و يقدم التطبيق للمسلم الكثير من الخدمات المتميزة الاخرى مثل 
امساكية رمضان: مواقيت الصلاة و مواعيد الافطار لاكثر من80 دولة
حدث فى رمضان: يقدم بومبا ماخص بالاحداث الهامة و التاريخية اللتى حدثت فى مثل هذا اليوم على مر العصور
فقه الصيام : شرح شامل لفقه الصيام .
فتاوى رمضانية : سؤال وجواب لكل ما يهم السائل عن رمضان مستدل عليها من صحيح الاحاديث النبوية.
القبلة : تحديد القبلة لمستخدمي الهواتف ذات خدمة تحديد المواقع.
الجمعيات الخيرية : قائمة بيانات الاتصال للجمعيات الخيرية في 34 دولة عربية وأجنبية.
مناسبات رمضانية : يستطيع المستخدم اضافة المناسبات العامة او الخاصة ليطلع عليها جميع المستخدمين.
المسابقات : يظهر يوميا سؤال اليوم وله اربع ايجابات ليختار منها المتسابق ويحصل المشتركين على جوائز و هدايا قيمة.
مطبخ رمضان : وصفات طبخ جديدة,اكلات رمضانية,حلويات سهلة و متنوعة طوال الشهر الكريم.
الوسائط : اناشيد اسلامية و خطب دينية و خلفيات و صور رمضانية و اسلامية.
رسائل التهاني: يتيح لك التطبيق ارسال رسائل للعيد , رسائل رمضان للاقارب و الاصدقاء والاختيار من بين عشرات الرسائل المتميزة
يعمل التطبيق على منصة Apple   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

